# Boston to Koriyama



## babytunda

Hello Everyone,

I've accepted a position to teach in Koriyama in the spring of 2011. I have very little knowledge about the area or Japan in general! Any adivce about moving, and or living in Koriyama would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tsu Tsu

babytunda said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've accepted a position to teach in Koriyama in the spring of 2011. I have very little knowledge about the area or Japan in general! Any adivce about moving, and or living in Koriyama would be greatly appreciated.


Hi. Koriyama is an inland city (population about 300K) located 200 - 250 km north of Tokyo, in Fukushima Prefecture. In winter it may be a little bit cold but covenient to go skiing if you like it. Depending on where your accomodation is though, you may need a car or a motor bike for commuting and daily life. 
See more details about the city @below site.
K?riyama, Fukushima - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Good Luck. Tsu Tsu


----------

